# Sucking on cigars



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

I saw there was a post recently about chewing on cigars, and got inspired by it

So a few weeks ago i saw a video on facebook where a gentleman was tasting a new cigar. It starts out pretty innocent, but it gets worse and worse trough the video.
He lights it up as if he had to get rid of some evidence, and he keeps sucking it troughout the whole video. No minute breaks, only brief, 15 second pauses where he talks about how good it is.
How he does not burn his moth is beyond me, because that guy was like a vacuum cleaner. I imagine it would be pretty heated. But this is not the worst part.

He always put his cigar like 3cm in, and every time he takes it out, it's just wet. It gets wetter and wetter. It was like watching a child with a popsicle! By the end of the video, it was just this wet, chewed up, disgusting, probably boiling hot stick. 

I understand and respect that people have their own ways of enjoying cigars, but dang... I was genuinely disgusted.

So, my question: Do any of you out there suck on your cigars? I personally like to keep it as dry as possible.

Note: i am not usually one who judges or hangs out fellow BOTL's and SOTL's, and as i said, i respect that people have their own ways. I am also not going to post the video here, because i don't want to bully anyone.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

To each his own. I surely don't. 

Sigmund Freud smoked up to 20 cigars a day, and he also proposed the different personalities and their needs such as oral fixation, which his students would often ask him, if he would consider himself orally fixated as he always had a cigar in his mouth. 

Whether historically accurate or not the his supposed retort was "sometimes a cigar, is just a cigar."

People and cigars can get pretty bizarre. Puffers got me to watch a bit of Dr. Joe, and I can get over, how much he drones on, while supposedly relishing in the cigar review. 

I do love good conversations, but not at the expense of a good cigar. 

I do sometimes hold a thin cigar with the teeth but surely don't suck them like Astro pops or popsicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Between overheating the cigar and tar build up, I'm not sure how you'd enjoy that. But to each his own.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

You might consider looking for sources other than facebook if you want well vetted instructional videos.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

scott1256ca said:


> You might consider looking for sources other than facebook if you want well vetted instructional videos.


I agree, but then again no one goes on FB for "well vetted" anything. It is the best place to go to find the biggest idiots. :grin2:
I'm in no need for idiocracy therefore I steer clear of FB altogether.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I tend to chew on the last part of a smoke when I am fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

LOL! I need to see this video.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Also, to actually answer the question, I try not to get the end wet. I don't succeed as well as I'd like.


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Lol, with your vivid description you may as well had posted the video. I try not to wet my cigars to much and certainly do not chew on them. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

quesquared said:


> Lol, with your vivid description you may as well had posted the video. I try not to wet my cigars to much and certainly do not chew on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


His description is like reading a CI cigar review....cracked me up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> His description is like reading a CI cigar review....cracked me up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I chuckled through the entire post

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## guyakaguy (Apr 26, 2017)

I clench from time to time, all depending on gauge. 52 or smaller are better clenchers than larger. 

I don't suck or chew on cigars though, at least not intentionally. 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Sucking on a cigar, seems like a horrible way to try and enjoy what it has to offer. 

Personally, if it's a truly enjoyable stick, with complexity, I tend to go from a normal puffing pace, to more of a sipping pace. Slow long sips, seems to bring out the flavors and not heat up the cigar, but that's just me. I guess, we all have our own way, of enjoying a good smoke.


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a friend whose dad always has a cigar in his mouth and not once have I seen one lit. I am pretty sure he eats them..........


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Saetherhaug said:


> I saw there was a post recently about chewing on cigars, and got inspired by it
> 
> So a few weeks ago i saw a video on facebook where a gentleman was tasting a new cigar. It starts out pretty innocent, but it gets worse and worse trough the video.
> He lights it up as if he had to get rid of some evidence, and he keeps sucking it troughout the whole video. No minute breaks, only brief, 15 second pauses where he talks about how good it is.
> ...


Hilarious! What kind of cigar was he smoking?


----------



## KelsoChris (Dec 5, 2016)

So I started out in the hobby with very little guidance. For me it's not a social activity unless the wife or daughter see fit to invade my space when I have one lit. I was under the impression starting out that you had to keep the air flowing across the lit area to keep it from going out prematurely and that you should knock the ash off right away. Yeah, I burnt the snot out of my mouth. A recent purchase of more expensive sticks led me to the revelation that it was better to slow down some and let the cigar burn at it's own pace. I haven't mastered breathing while I have one in my mouth enough that I can do other activities while I smoke. My neighbor guy used to have one lit the entire time he rode his lawn mower and I have seen the guys that go around all day with one in their mouth just sucking on it. I've never really gotten that one.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I never chew the tip of a cigar.

Only the other end . . . and only if it's lit. >


----------



## Hayden (Jul 18, 2016)

Saetherhaug said:


> I saw there was a post recently about chewing on cigars, and got inspired by it
> 
> So a few weeks ago i saw a video on facebook where a gentleman was tasting a new cigar.


Can you share this video here?:wink2:
Answering the question, I prefer to keep my cigar dry


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

> I clench from time to time, all depending on gauge. 52 or smaller are better clenchers than larger.


I clench from time to time also. Just not with cigars.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

I would think the wetter it gets the taste would be worse as well as a resistance to the smoke going through.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My pops ( pre expensive new teeth) used to smoke his parodis down, cut off the ash, and put it in as a side chew.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> My pops ( pre expensive new teeth) used to smoke his parodis down, cut off the ash, and put it in as a side chew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how to respond to that. 
*mouth open with shocked look on my face.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

TankSD13 said:


> I have a friend whose dad always has a cigar in his mouth and not once have I seen one lit. I am pretty sure he eats them..........


Did the cigar progressively get shorter throughout the day?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

